# Are these symptoms still DP/DR?



## TannerMartinez (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have been told by many people that i have DP/DR due to the symptoms i listed ...
•Feeling like im not in my own body
•GoPro camera view feeling
•Have bad memory
•Dizziness (Real Bad)
•Constant throbbing in the back of my head
•Palpitations 
•Confused about daily life
•Lightheadedness 
•Near fainting spells
•Trouble sleeping at night
•Ringing in my ears
•A numb like feeling
•Shaking or shivers 
•Sometimes fatigue
•Feel like im insane
•Fear of death
•Everyone says im fine when i feel like im not
•Doctors have done x-rays of my head and nothing shows
•Sweating (Not often but usually at night)
•Look at mirror and feel like its not me
•Feel like im going to have a seizure or pass out often
•High Anxiety constantly

What do you guys think? Is this DP/DR or is this something else? I have been experiencing this for almost a month now and i am already tired of it. I feel like this is permanent. I really need to see a psychologist or someone to get a professional answer, but really want answers from people with DP/DR. Thanks for taking the time to read this, sorry for any grammer errors.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

All solid DP symptoms...

I have experienced all of those symptoms you have listed.

I am pretty sure that I have DP, but it is self diagnosed since doctors cant really diagnose it, and usually just say its depression and anxiety, when there is something much bigger going on that cant be explained to people on a level they can understand. Which makes me feel its my word vs. everyone else.. and also makes me doubt my own word/sanity.


----------



## TannerMartinez (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you! This helps a lot! I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

bill said:


> Yip, sure sounds like DP/DR my friend. First things first, your not going insane, its not permanent and you can/will recover. GP's and Psychologist's don't really know much about this condition and will probably just treat you for anxiety/depression like Anonymity said, which in effect can make you worse.
> 
> Try and read the recovery stories on here and try not to worry too much, your not alone my friend.


I beg to differ; treating the underlying condition such as anxiety and\or depression is more likely to get the DP away than do any harm, it's just the way that doctors and such CHOOSE to treat it.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> You may find a lack of doubt in your word if you listened to your doctors.
> 
> People need to give therapy more credit. It's not just "show up, diagnose, take pills, recover" - there's a lot more than that. It's about having an outside perspective tell you what he/she sees in you; it's about understanding you as an individual and trying to comprehend the condition that you're in. Users on this site give therapy a very bad rap, for no good reason. That's my viewpoint, at least.


Im sure the whole therapy thing can work for some people. Personally i am not a fan of it. I feel like it targets irrelevant things about myself that make me feel worse. I dont have much experience with therapy, but from my little experience I have seen how the therapist handles my situation. I tell them that i think i have DP, and they just disagree with me, and that really makes me angry since it feels like no one will listen. Also i am not a person who is comfortable talking about myself. Maybe its a personal issue i need to work on, but when i open up about things, it does not make me feel better, but worse. I was fine being this way before DP, and personally im not a fan of the way therapists approach things, especially when it feels like they arent even listening. It just never feels like we are on the same page, and I know it is partially my fault.


----------



## sytrus (Sep 30, 2015)

irin said:


> wht is gopro camera viewing ?


Like watching your life on TV


----------

